# Forth road bridge sign



## Basscube

THE FORTH ROAD BRIDGE CROSSING FROM EDINBURGH TO FIFE FREQUENTLY GETS HIGH WINDS AND SPEED LIMITS NOTIFICATION ON A REGULAR BASIS.

ENJOY THE PHOTO.

This was the message on the Forth Road Bridge last Friday.


----------



## Wallsendmag

No it wasn't it was here last year lol


----------



## Basscube

Alright smart @ss :lol:

Is this actually real then or photoshopped? :lol:


----------



## BrianR

no it is deffo real and originates in the states I was told a while back.


----------

